# Dietmar gets silver on stage 4 - China



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Congrats, but I'm curious if anyone knows what happened to him in the last round vs Reo? D only shot 133...? Something break? Congrats to Reo for the 150 in the final round - dang fine shooting!


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

dont know what happened but you can see the look of confusion on his face after a shot in this vid about 2 min in. looks like it went nowhere near where he was aiming.
http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv#p/a/u/0/Op4bV_ZHxds


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Was talking to D yesterday and the Nock blew up in the Bow when he shot it...


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

He does look like he can't believe it. Bad break. Congratulations on the silver.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Stop the frame at exactly 2:00 of the video just before the release and you can see the arrow is off the rest. Looks too low.

Either way, Reo's 150 was unbeatable. Nice showing for silver - gets him into the finals.


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Def looks low


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

D'oh! I hate it when that happens! That's still prety fine though. That's a World Champ and a 2nd at a World Cup so far this year. The Americans should be getting nervous now...


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats Dietmar!


----------

